

WP Stats on Android - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/software-by-kreci/wp-stats-on-android/

======
ck2
Congratulations! I have serious respect for anyone who dives into a new
environment like that and sticks to it. Did you know Java already or learned
it "on the fly" too?

~~~
kreci
I knew very very basics. I have tried a few times to learn it but never had a
real reason too. But now I really wanted to go into mobile software
development and had to learn it better.

------
kreci
Any feedback welcome and very desired!

~~~
dmix
Whats with the spammy ads on the blog?

Do you get enough traffic for that to make money? I closed the site as soon as
I saw that.

Edit: I understand it's adsense, I was questioning why put them on a blog, not
what links the ad contains.

~~~
misiol
I think he have not much control over what adsense display to you...

------
ibagrak
Cool. Haven't tried the app yet, but I was looking for something like this.
Browser interface is really cumbersome, so any alternative interface would be
an improvement.

~~~
kreci
Thanks! Hope you will try and like it :) I am already addicted to my own app
as i check stats a few times a day ;)

